# Ideas on some crazy modifications please..



## Rip_Uk

Im going to buy a cheap computer case from ebuyer.co.uk and try out some wierd mods on it.  A couple of ideas i have in mind are a key start like the ignition of a vehicle.  I have found a guide here - http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/keylock.php
And another idea is a fitting a cage to hold a dvd drive (5.25) the opposite way inside the case so that the tray comes out the side instead of the front.  The way i have my computer sitting it would be easier for me to operate/load the disc.  If anyone has any more crazy ideas please contribute to this thread, id like to hear/see them.

Rip_Uk


----------



## i.Angel

Put like little legs on the side, except make them shocks. (make it like a little robot or something) This would only be helpful at LAN parties... but still it would be cool! Put shocks instead of those gay little plastic pegs that most cases have now-a-days.

Mount as many fans as you can on the side for ultimate airflow 

Build a cage so that the optical drive opens to the side... something like this case:

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product/Chassis/midtower/eclipsedv/vc6000bwa.asp


----------



## Rip_Uk

i realy like the way that optical drive mounts. shocks as in springs you mean?


----------



## Rip_Uk

whoa that thermaltake case is £175!


----------



## jbrown456

Put a little toggle switch on the outside and wire it so it switches two hard drives between master and slave. Then you can have two operating systems, and just change the switch to change operating systems (make sure you shut down first tho, lol)


----------



## Rip_Uk

with having sata hard drives would it make a difference..? nice idea any how to guides with that one?


----------



## dragon2309

lmao, have you never heard of dual bott systems, you dont need a fancy switch, lol... you just install both OS's and make sure your boot.ini file is right...

dragon


----------



## jbrown456

Yeah, but it's fun with a toggle switch. I have a friend who did that. No clue how...


----------



## OvenMaster

It's called "Nicklock". A key switch that lets you pick one of two hard drives to boot from.
Tom


----------



## jbrown456

Yes, that sounds right!


----------



## jbrown456

Here is a link: Nicklock.
On tom's hardware: http://www.tomshardware.com/2001/07/27/boot_lock_and_hard_disk_selection_system/index.html


EDIT: It seems the company (http://www.nicklock.com) is no longer operational. You could without problems make the nicklock...


----------



## Rip_Uk

thanks for the link. i have also thought of maybe some sort of lava lamp but i am a little worried about temperatures.


----------



## dragon2309

lavalamps get incredibly hot, shoving one inside a case is not a good idea.


----------



## Rip_Uk

that what i thought but there has got to be a way around it or making something that looks like one.


----------



## jbrown456

you could make an actual "compartment" in the side of the case, and then put a plastic side over it. Then put like a insulating pad on the outside, and then use a fan to also vent this little "compartment".

Crude MS Paint Diagram (love MS Paint  )






Probabally a bad idea. Any comments?


----------



## Rip_Uk

nice idea, i wonder how i could get it in the compartment.


----------



## Machine7587

In my old machine I installed a CIK (crypto Ignition Key) interrupter on the HD.  You had to have the CIK key in order to start the machine.  once on, you can remove it, but if it restarts you would need the key again.  Only worked for IDE, so when i went to SATA had to take it out.  

Another cool mod is using copper security line to draw out a circuite on the plexi.  then use this to power your 12v devices. (fans, lights, etc.)  You could use flat LED's and whatnot to place in-line to give it a cool look.


----------



## Rip_Uk

any pictures? and where does the key go? inside the machine?


----------



## Machine7587

I'll take a pic of the one I have not used and post it.  This one is a 5 1/4 mount plate with the key position in it.  Cable from HD to plate, then plate to MB.  I pulled it apart of course and mounted it a bit differentliy.  But anything can be done with it.  

I'll post the pics it up a bit later...at work.  =P


Also...if you hate the massive lines you need for all the fans you like to run...then you can take a standard breadboard from radio shack and rewire everything with .22 guage wire (preferably white if you use UV) and then streamline the wire runs inside to look cool.  I just ran them all under the MB for speed.  Waiting to get a new case before i mod up a storm again.  This kind of setup is awesome for airflow..


edit---spelling...


----------



## Rip_Uk

pics!!! lol. i know what you mean with the long fan wires, they get in the way of everything.  as for the paint job on the case i was thinking like a tiger stripe but not black and yellow.


----------



## dragon2309

red and black, but not blood red, like a dark red kinda shade


----------



## jbrown456

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> nice idea, i wonder how i could get it in the compartment.


No clue. That would be a crazy mod though... It would look very interesting may I add, but, I think just a little too much work for a lavalamp that will burn out after 500 hours of on time.


----------



## mrbagrat

You could make a "portable" desktop. Get a case and mod an touchscreen LCD to the side, and add some flat speakers. Could be a little expensive though.


----------



## jbrown456

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> You could make a "portable" desktop. Get a case and mod an touchscreen LCD to the side, and add some flat speakers. Could be a little expensive though.


LIKE THE BEST IDEA IN THIS THREAD SO FAR!!!

That would be sooooo cool.................


----------



## mrbagrat

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> LIKE THE BEST IDEA IN THIS THREAD SO FAR!!!
> 
> That would be sooooo cool.................



 


Another idea: Get some multidirectional servos (move along x and y axis) and rig some laser pointers or other laser lights to them. Have them move around randomly in the case. With dark lighting they would look SWEET, but be sure to have a case window. Not sure if laser lights would damage any components.


----------



## Bobo

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> Another idea: Get some multidirectional servos (move along x and y axis) and rig some laser pointers or other laser lights to them. Have them move around randomly in the case. With dark lighting they would look SWEET, but be sure to have a case window. Not sure if laser lights would damage any components.



Now that would be just plain crazy.  And yes, the lasers would probably do something bad, if not they would not be good, because they are emitting radiation.

Well one mod that I was doing was building computers into kitchen cabinets.  I did this for my mom with an old computer, and she loves it, it makes recipes a lot easier to use and organise.  But I don't think that is the type of mod that you are looking for here....


----------



## mrbagrat

Bobo said:
			
		

> Now that would be just plain crazy.  And yes, the lasers would probably do something bad, if not they would not be good, because they are emitting radiation.
> 
> Well one mod that I was doing was building computers into kitchen cabinets.  I did this for my mom with an old computer, and she loves it, it makes recipes a lot easier to use and organise.  But I don't think that is the type of mod that you are looking for here....



You could probably get them shielded, but they would be more expensive.


----------



## Machine7587

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> pics!!! lol. i know what you mean with the long fan wires, they get in the way of everything.  as for the paint job on the case i was thinking like a tiger stripe but not black and yellow.

























Here are the breadbaord and CIK pics.

The breadboard is quite easy.  All I did with this case is run all lines behind the MB to quickly get it installed and running.  This case I use for OCing because of it's LC system.  To show the whole picture, i took a shot zoomed out to show the clean space.  I am running 8 fans, a water pump and two cool cathode lights.  Typically I would have wire issues, but this pretty much squashed it.  Looking into modular Power supplies to get rid of the rats nest above now...

The last two are the CIK device.  In my old case i had removed the board from the 5 1/4 rack and mounted it to the inside of the case and then mounted another key slot to the case with a line running to the mounted board.  It was cool, not total computer security, but data was secure at least.  The two keys there use a really weak 16 bit encryption, but chances are not many people know how to defeat this type of encryption anyway.

Edit----  Spelling


----------



## Rip_Uk

> Get some multidirectional servos (move along x and y axis) and rig some laser pointers or other laser lights to them. Have them move around randomly in the case. With dark lighting they would look SWEET, but be sure to have a case window. Not sure if laser lights would damage any components.



absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Rip_Uk

> red and black, but not blood red, like a dark red kinda shade



nice, but maybe some lighter colours.



> No clue. That would be a crazy mod though... It would look very interesting may I add, but, I think just a little too much work for a lavalamp that will burn out after 500 hours of on time.



Who Cares! lol.  I was thinking of connecting a lead to it with a switch in a 3.25 bay, think about it, niiiice.


that breadboard idea is not bad either.


----------



## mrbagrat

Dunno if you want to do the laser idea, but I read up on laser types. It goes from a scale of 1-4, four is strongest and one is weakest:



			
				Some article said:
			
		

> How do you know which lasers to avoid?
> The American National Standards Institute established four classes for lasers. They are named Class one (1) through four (4). A Class 1 laser cannot create a human hazard even if the beam is collected by viewing equipment, like binoculars. No controls are required.
> 
> What about Class 2 lasers?
> A Class 2 laser is considered to be a low power laser and could cause damage if the victim continuously stares into the beam. ANSI recommends that a caution label be affixed on the unit warning you not to stare into the beam.
> 
> And a Class 3 laser?
> A Class 3 laser is a medium power laser and may cause damage before the blink reflex of your eye can protect you. It is not likely that there is enough power to damage the skin or create serious reflections. There are safety precautions recommended by the manufacturer, including the use of approved glasses to shield the beam in the event of an exposure. Labels, signs and warning devices should be employed.
> 
> I guess Class 4 lasers are the big ones, right?
> They can be.  A Class 4 laser or a high power laser can cause damage to the eye and/or skin even if reflected. These lasers have sufficient power to ignite combustible materials. The safety precautions are stringent. In fact, many Class 4 lasers are enclosed in a shielded compartment and may not be operated when the compartment while the compartment is breached.



You could probably try for class one lasers. Class two sounds like laser pointer strength, but class one might not give off as much radiation. Heres the whole article:

http://www.iem-inc.com/prnon2r.html



EDIT: Found some radiation filters. They are meant for computer monitors, but you could probably cut out pieces and stick them to the laser pointer:

http://www.instaoffice.com/Anti-Radiation-Screen-Filter-Center-Standard-16-17in.KTKGRXC1617.0.7.htm I don't know if they are the right type, but its just what I found.

Expensive, but you could probably find them cheaper elsewhere or a different model.


----------



## Rip_Uk

thanks a lot mrbagrat, it will have to be class one lasers as i don't want to risk damaging anything.  Im sure there is cheaper anti-radiation filters, ill google.


----------



## Yeti

> thanks a lot mrbagrat, it will have to be class one lasers as i don't want to risk damaging anything. Im sure there is cheaper anti-radiation filters, ill google.


Exactly what radiation are you guys worried about?


----------



## helmie

You can put a disco ball or one of those electric ball things in quite easy since they run on 12v. Hell, theres even kits to do it!


----------



## Rip_Uk

maybe a case with an electric ball sticking out the side of it.  You cut cut the whole to fit the ball and mount it inside.


----------



## dragon2309

lol, how about getting hundreds of silver and electric blue sequins, plaster the outside of your case with them (except for the window) then put the glitter/disco ball inside it... put shed loads of blue and white LED's inside and watch it sparkle, wow, that might be my next mod actually, but with RED and BLACK sequins and UV lights

dragon


----------



## mrbagrat

Yeti said:
			
		

> Exactly what radiation are you guys worried about?



Laser radiation. Apperantly it can damage computer components, but I'm not sure. Better safe then sorry though.


----------



## Yeti

> Laser radiation. Apperantly it can damage computer components, but I'm not sure. Better safe then sorry though.


Yes, they emitt electromagnetic radiation, generally with a wavelength on the order of ~1 micron, but so do LED's and light bulbs.


----------



## Rip_Uk

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> lol, how about getting hundreds of silver and electric blue sequins, plaster the outside of your case with them (except for the window) then put the glitter/disco ball inside it... put shed loads of blue and white LED's inside and watch it sparkle, wow, that might be my next mod actually, but with RED and BLACK sequins and UV lights
> 
> dragon




lol, sounds pretty good, im realy thinking about those moving lasers mounted on rails.


----------



## dragon2309

thanks, and yeh, the lasers could be pretty cool, but will you actually see the beam or just the spot where the laser hits an object...?? i know there are green lasers that you can see the beam on, but most red ones like the laser pointers do not show the beam unless there is smoke/fog etc....

dragon


----------



## Rip_Uk

definatly the lasers with beams, it wouldnt look the same if there were just spots all inside the case, lol. Fog could be a nice idea, there was a smoke machine on that Doom3 mod that was posted a while back, ill look into it.  have you seen any cheap decent cases anywhere dragon?  the cheapest i could find was around £15 from ebuyer.co.uk


----------



## dragon2309

i think £15 is gonna be the cheapest unless you go to eBay and get a good deal. i take it you are just looknig for a real crappy one and doing it up then?


----------



## Rip_Uk

yeah something to mess around with, but it has to be with a side window


----------



## dragon2309

i dont know where you saw one for £15, perhaps its out of stock or something, the cheapest one i could find with a window was £19 (£23 inc VAT) - http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=88477

that actaully looks like a fairly decent case, lol

dragon


----------



## Rip_Uk

it does look pretty good, even has a PSU. 5 80mm and 1 120mm fan slots, not bad at all.


----------



## jbrown456

I like that better than my case!!!!! About the lasers, why not just put red lights in the case. Also i have some little laser things from wal-mart that might be what you are talking about.

I would take a picture but my camera is not working...


----------



## mrbagrat

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> I like that better than my case!!!!! About the lasers, why not just put red lights in the case. Also i have some little laser things from wal-mart that might be what you are talking about.
> 
> I would take a picture but my camera is not working...



Cause lasers are better.  

You mean laser pointers? About the size of a lipstick tube or a finger.


----------



## jbrown456

They are the size of pointers, but they are not. They actually give off a 6 inch round circle. Its actually a really cool pattern.


----------



## Rip_Uk

yes, they are about the size of lipstick holders, but i want the beams not just spots but as dragon said earlier in this thread i might need to use some kind of fog to make them show properly.  I am going to use three each side mounted on rails horizontally down the case and operate them with a motor or something to make them move up and down shining top to bottom.  Does seem a little tricky but im looking into it.



> Also i have some little laser things from wal-mart that might be what you are talking about.



Do they have a website?

I did find some lasers that were on an advertisement on this site but they looked too large too powerful and a little bit too expensive.


----------



## mrbagrat

*bump*
I just want to keep this up for a bit so I can hear how its going. Wheres Rip_UK?

Walmart's website: http://www.walmart.com/

What you want is just the lipstick sized kind. They aren't that powerful, and should fit easily.


----------



## jbrown456

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> Do they have a website?
> 
> I did find some lasers that were on an advertisement on this site but they looked too large too powerful and a little bit too expensive.


They are ancient, I don't even know where they are, but they are so old that I don't think there would be a website.


----------



## Christian Darrall

try and beat this (i thought a hamster cage would be best but c 4 ure self)

http://www.nobispro.com/aquatank/


----------



## Rip_Uk

thats a great idea. As for the hampster cage, wont the hampster die of dehydration? lol.

I have definatly bookmarked that page, thanks.


----------



## Zeus2005

not if it can drink from the fishtank..............so have both


----------



## Zeus2005

have a mini zooo........


----------



## Rip_Uk

lol, maybe a chipmunk in there.


----------



## Zeus2005

my friend got a chinchilla for his bday, mayb you could fit one of those in, however, you would also need to mod your case so that its a bit bigger at the top, so its got some space to move......Please post pics when finished...


----------



## Lamilia

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> that what i thought but there has got to be a way around it or making something that looks like one.


theres these ones...I'll upload a pic later its hard to explain. it looks like a lavalamp but its just these see through screen things spinning around a light and you could change that light to LED and then it would be ok to put in a pc.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

for the lasers here you go

http://xoxide.com/lazerled.html


----------



## Rip_Uk

Lamilia said:
			
		

> theres these ones...I'll upload a pic later its hard to explain. it looks like a lavalamp but its just these see through screen things spinning around a light and you could change that light to LED and then it would be ok to put in a pc.



send me a p/m when you get the pics.


----------



## Rip_Uk

Impr3ssiv3 said:
			
		

> for the lasers here you go
> 
> http://xoxide.com/lazerled.html



nice one but they dont deliver to the UK.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> nice one but they dont deliver to the UK.


http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/sear...D=1294&intPage=1&bolShowAll=true&intMfrID=143


----------



## Rip_Uk

yeah i was looking at those (http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=44988)

they are realy cheap but out of stock lol, I will most likely get those.


----------



## Castro

Rip_Uk said:


> yeah something to mess around with, but it has to be with a side window



If you could find a nice cheap case without a side window you could have even more fun

You could easily cut a design into the case side and put a sheet of plexiglass or glass on the inside

I always found this to be more original


----------



## microchipper

maybe this has been suggested already but what about drilling hundreds of holes over the case and wire a shitload of LED's in paralel , all different colours or patterns


----------

